# Too hot to babywear?



## JadeCrusader

My baby is 5 weeks old, and about 10 pounds. We've tried babywearing twice now and it seems like I'm sweating to death before I even have her tucked into the Moby wrap, and then she gets fussy in a second and I give up and take it off before I sweat to death. How do you babywear when it's hot??? Also, my baby never liked to be swaddled... Maybe the heat isn't the only thing making her hate this? Maybe she genuinely just doesn't like it? She wants to breastfeed 24/7 though and I was hoping this would take the strain off my arms and back and allow me to shop or get something done around the house, but so far it has been disappointing :(. Any ideas?


----------



## LittleOnes

To be honest I used the Moby once or twice outside in the 70s ish weather in high humidity and it was so ridiculously toasty I could hardly bear it. After that I bought a lightweight woven (gauze actually) wrap. It is a thousand times better! 

Even in the lighterweight wrap, and even with DS stripped down to only hos diaper, it can get warm. First Id recommend putting your LO only in a diaper and try that, and after that Im afraid my other piece of advice is to sell the Moby and get a lighter wrap. 

Good luck!


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

I'd not use the Moby in hot whether. Scarlett and I were fine in hot weather with both of us in light cotton dresses and using the R&R. Mind you it doesn't get that hot here!


----------



## Tacey

I couldn't use a stretchy for that reason. I've got a gauze wrap too, and still get warm in that, but it's ok. I like mei tais in warm weather too as it lets the air through more.


----------



## Snuffy

We used to get hot in stretchies, and we only used them for 3 months, so that was between January and March! I have to admit, despite being thick material, I find our woven wrap to be cooler than our SSCs when the weather's warm. This may be because Ollie is still too small to have his arms out in the SSCs but in the woven I can just pull it down so more of his body is out, if that makes sense.


----------



## Rachel_C

I can't use a stretchy wrap either. I was dripping sweat in winter!


----------



## dragonhawk

To be honest, I haven't used our Moby since ds was about 2 months old. (We needed something more secure to be wrapped in, as he could wriggle and push his arms out of the stretchy wrap.) However I rarely take the pushchair out with me, just because ds prefers to be worn as he then get's cuddles. So I have a number of woven wraps that I use, but in the heat and humidity I do strip him down to his nappy and I simply wear shorts and a vest/strappy top so that we don't overheat too much. 

Fortunately ds prefers to be too warm than too cold, so it hasn't been too much of a problem for us. (Also, reusable nappies are less sweaty for him, so they help a lot.)


----------



## DarlingMe

A ring sling or a thin woven or gauze wrap is def the way to go. Linen is a little cooler than cotton too. I also strip DS down to just a diaper and onsie if we are outside.


----------



## conschofield

Definitely. One of the sad things is that the big manufacturers (ahem, Moby) used to provide instructions for the back-carry with their (stretchy) wrap. So people started to think that it was OK. But babies can fall out from stretchy back-carries, and when they do, they land on their heads...!


----------



## Sarah27

Agree with all the other ladies its too hot for strechy wrapping! I have a je porte mon bebe which is very thick and stretchy and in this hot weather intense! Altho I have been okay just made sure LO was wearing one layer or just a nappy and I was wearing a vest top... I think in this sticky heat its nicer to have LO against material than against your hot sweaty body, just makes you both hotter and sweatier! Have to say I will be opting for something more light weight and woven if this weather continues! It is ridiculous!!! And soo much rain! :o(


----------



## dragonhawk

conschofield said:


> Definitely. One of the sad things is that the big manufacturers (ahem, Moby) used to provide instructions for the back-carry with their (stretchy) wrap. So people started to think that it was OK. But babies can fall out from stretchy back-carries, and when they do, they land on their heads...!

sorry, what has this got to do with this thread?


----------



## Radkat

Any suggestions for a lightweight/gauze wrap? My baby will be here in October, but we live in a warm climate, so I'm wondering if we should get a lighterweight wrap. Any brands/types that you all would suggest?


----------



## LittleOnes

Radkat said:


> Any suggestions for a lightweight/gauze wrap? My baby will be here in October, but we live in a warm climate, so I'm wondering if we should get a lighterweight wrap. Any brands/types that you all would suggest?

I love my Wrapsody/Gypsymama Bali Breeze wrap which is a gauze wrap. It is very sturdy as a woven but fairly lightweight - I bought it specifically for hot weather wearing and have not been disappointed.


----------



## Liesje

I use the Infantino carrier and have him face outward (facing inward he's just bury his face and fog up my boobs!)... That's the only way I can carry him without sweating to death.


----------



## NDH

Pasting this from an Aussie baby wearing group. Supposedly its a list of good wraps for hot weather as recommended by people who live in 30-40° weather year round.



> Brand: Oscha Weave name: White Linen or Natural Linen Fabric composition: 100% Irish linen Density: very thin Colour choices: variety of limited edition gradations and other dye styles. Suited to weight/age: Baby through heavy toddler Hard to break in? Yes Difficulty / level of wrapping skill required to be comfy: Thinness requires a more careful Wrap job for heavier babies, as thin rails could become diggy over time if not tightened correctly. other info: Not the cheapest option on the market, but after a few years wrapping experience in summer, this will be my first choice this Dec/Jan. White is slightly thinner (or less dense) than natural linen, it is taking a while to break in too. 100% linen content makes it a perfect choice for heavy babies and toddlers. Probably a bit crunchy for newborn snuggles until fully broken in. Melissa.
> 
> Reviews
> 
> Brand: Vatanai Weave name: stripes or jacquard Fabric composition: 100% cotton Density: thin Colour choices: stripes in earthy pinks (Maruyama), earthy browns/oranges (Tibet), blues (Kipawa), wide variety of jacquards Suited to weight/age: Stripes suitable up to around 10kg for long-wearing carries (in my experience), jacquards a little longer. Stripes a little thinner than jacquards in my experience. Hard to break in? No - soft right out of the box. Difficulty / level of wrapping skill required to be comfy: Great beginner wrap. Other info: A wonderful choice for summer, warmer than gauze but infinitely more supportive. Loses some clout with heavier bubs and toddlers compared to other fibre blends like linen and hemp, but hard to beat on thinness. A perfect newborn wrap and good learners wrap, though thin rails can be less forgiving to a beginner than the tick rails of a thicker wrap (can be diggy on the shoulders over time if rails aren't tightened correctly)
> 
> Reviews
> 
> Brand: Didymos weave name: Indio (a relatively textured weave) fabric composition: Hemp/Cotton density: Varies, medium to thin-medium colour choices: Natural colour in Didy standard line, recent releases include Grass and Anthracite suited to weight/age: Baby through toddler hard to break in? Can take some time, but has more "cush" than linen, so tends to feel softer quicker. difficulty / level of wrapping skill required to be comfy: Good for all wrappers, new to advanced. Hemp seems to be one of the more forgiving blends and doesn't have a tenancy to feel digging when wrapped "sloppily". other info: Supportive hemp blend is very forgiving to new wrappers (ie; a comfortable wrap job can be achieved even with loose-ish rails. Grass is thicker than Anthracite, and may be too warm for hot summers, AHI would be preferable; does have darker weave, so would absorb sun more than a lighter coloured wrap. Note: Natural Hemp Indio (NHI) is thicker than the recently released coloured hemp indios.
> 
> Reviews
> 
> brand Didymos weave name 2007 Anniversary Pfau fabric composition Cotton density Medium/thin colour choices Black and white (b/w) / Violet and white (v/w) suited to weight/age up to toddler hard to break in? You can only get them second hand now so should be nice and broken in! difficulty / level of wrapping skill required to be comfy : so long as you already know how to wrap this is a great, forgiving wrap - and if you are learning it's a wonderful one to learn in. Unfortunately the market has bumped up the price though! other info - there was a great "pfau drought" a few years back which saw them going for around $400usd. Hence why they are so expensive still, to this day. I always found my b/w pfau to be the only wrap I was truly happy in during summer.
> 
> Reviews
> 
> brand Didymos weave name Indio (Linen) Kupfer Indio, Sand Indio, Lila Azzuro, Jade, Ecru (anyone else reading this please add other thin linen blends!) fabric composition linen/cotton (the ones mentioned above are the THINNER linen indios) density THIN colour choices (check google for a swatch of the names of the indios listed above) suited to weight/age toddler hard to break in? these are all old releases and should be nice and soft by now. New linen indios generally require breaking in proportionate to their thickness. difficulty / level of wrapping skill required to be comfy - knowledge of wrapping required, sometimes thinner linen indios can be a bit diggy other info Note: Not all linen indios are thin and suitable for summer. Natural Linen Indio tends to be thicker to medium (there is some variation depending on when it was woven).
> 
> Reviews
> 
> Brand: Didymos Weave name: Jim Salvia (fondly refered to as Jim Dandy as it is just Jim Dandy LOL) Fabric composition: Linen/Cotton Density Thin & Airy Colour choices Green.. earthy colour, mid green. Has a blue shimmer in shade & low light & a yellow when in full sun or 'high'light  Suited to weight/age: newborn to toddler + ( recommended for multi layered carries from toddler on (18 mths + depending on weight) Hard to break in? Nope, as Lucy Hart said "JS breaks itself in" (or was it Suse Fewster?) Difficulty / level of wrapping skill required to be comfy: EASY, recommended for multi layered carries wit toddler age on.. THIS ONE ROCKS THE DH! (Double Hammock Other info: This is a crazy thin wrap, so airy its like gauze & quite tranperant when holding it up to light. Reviews It is suprisingly supportive for its thinness & ROCKS MY WORLD  This wrap IS Jim Dandy.. that is all xx Mish
> 
> Brand Wrapsody "Gypsy Mama" Weave name Bali Breeze (Gauze) Fabric composition Gauze Density Very thin, very airy. Gauze, like a bandage. Colour choices Very varied, lots of LWI dying, tie-dying, summery colours Suited to weight/age newborn up. It would probably start feeling diggy around 8-10kg. Hard to break in? Not difficult, but it can feel very "scratchy" for a while (because it is gauze). If you are planning on buying one for a newborn, I would suggest allowing adequette time to wash and iron dry it a few times. Difficulty / level of wrapping skill required to be comfy Newbie wrapper for a newborn (less weight, less risk of pressure points) more experience is needed to wrap a heavier child comfortably. Other info
> 
> Brand Easycare Weave name All Fabric composition 100% cotton Density medium-thin Colour choices there are heaps, the most popular is #01 - rainbow Suited to weight/age all, multilayer preferable for heavier kids Hard to break in? no, soft out of the box (bag, they don't come in boxes!) Difficulty / level of wrapping skill required to be comfy they just about wrap themselves LOL.. easy to wrap with although a little care required with heavier kids! Other info
> 
> Brand Didymos Weave name Agave Fabric composition 50% Linen/ 50% Cotton Density Thin (thicker than Jim Salvia though) Colour choices Petrol blue on one side (cotton), gold on linen side Suited to weight/age All, better in a mulitlayer carry for heavy bubs and tots Hard to break in? Very easy - cotton side is soft almost out of the box (goes against bub) Difficulty / level of wrapping skill required to be comfy Very easy to wrap with and do the passes in a multi-layer carry, flows well, but can be diggy on shoulders if not done evenly (maybe a lttle experience required) Other info Blanket Double-faced, soft on cotton side, supportive due to linen side
> 
> Brand Hoppediz Weave name "The Light One" Fabric composition 100% cotton Density thin Colour choices 6 stripey colour ways (named after cities) Suited to weight/age all, multilayer preferable for heavier kids Hard to break in? no, soft out of the box Difficulty / level of wrapping skill required to be comfy feels like the wrapping instructions were taught to them, a bit on the slippery side, but easy to handle once used to it Other info totally bomb proof, wash up to 60°C, tumble dry if needed
> 
> Brand Dolcino Weave name N/A Fabric composition 100% organic cotton Density Thin but densely woven (compared to a Vatanai stripes or Jim Salvia) Colour choices Various. Suited to weight/age Newborn to toddler Hard to break in? No. Soft straight out of the box. Softens more very quickly with use. Difficulty / level of wrapping skill required to be comfy Easy to wrap with. Thin, mouldable, with reasonable stretch. Because of the density of the weave, is less prone to digginess than thinner wraps. Other info
> 
> Brand Diva Milano Weave name Lace Collection - 100% cotton blend. Fabric composition 100% cotton Density Very thin (almost as thin as Jim Salvia, as thin as a Vat stripes), but more densely woven. Colour choices Currently, 3 (turquoise / ecru, auberginey brown / ecru, aubergine / turquoise / ecru triweave - creates an overall mid blue) Suited to weight/age newborn to toddler (I prefer them in multilayers for a toddler / preschooler). The tri-weave feels slightly thicker and more supportive than the two coloured weaves. Hard to break in? No. Soft enough for newborns straight from the box. Difficulty / level of wrapping skill required to be comfy Easy to wrap with, very mouldable, but like any very thin wrap requires precision wrapping. Other info


----------



## Tacey

LittleOnes said:


> Radkat said:
> 
> 
> Any suggestions for a lightweight/gauze wrap? My baby will be here in October, but we live in a warm climate, so I'm wondering if we should get a lighterweight wrap. Any brands/types that you all would suggest?
> 
> I love my Wrapsody/Gypsymama Bali Breeze wrap which is a gauze wrap. It is very sturdy as a woven but fairly lightweight - I bought it specifically for hot weather wearing and have not been disappointed.Click to expand...

I've got one too and really like it. It's very light but secure and wraps well.


----------



## Snuffy

I don't have a lighter wrap but I have also been eyeing the Bali Breeze ones. Maybe for next summer. If we get one.


----------

